

HN London Meetup next Thursday - coderholic

Since the last HN London meetup was such a huge success, we decided it would be a crime not to do it again! We'll be at the same venue as time, so please join us next Thursday, 15th July at<p>The Water Poet, 
9-11 Folgate St
London, E1 6BX<p>We've now setup a meetup group to help track numbers, so if you'll be attending please RSVP at http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/<p>We look forward to seeing you all there,<p>Ben and Dmitri
======
coderholic
Here's a link to the meetup group: <http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/>

And the google group: <http://groups.google.com/group/hn-london>

Hope to see you there!

------
singular
I'm attending again. Enjoyed it last time and I want some more. Also the
Truman's runner ale is amazing, and is totally not the reason I'm turning up
again :-p

------
ZeroMinx
Same day as Google London Open Source Jam (<http://osjam.appspot.com/>)..

~~~
squirrel
Yes, that's a big problem for me too as the Jams attract a similar audience.
Any chance you could move this one?

~~~
dmitri1981
Probably not. So far we have not settled on a regular schedule so hopefully
we'll clash with something else next month ;). Join the group and we'll keep
you posted.

------
cammil
I couldnt get meetup.com to accept my login attempts! Anywhos, I will almost
certainly be attending.

------
Oranj
Argh, I'll be at the Develop conference in Brighton. Hopefully will attend
next time.

------
pclark
Gonna try to attend this, exciting! :)

------
tunaslut
damn - wife beat me to it and booked the night off already so i'm on baby
duty. next time though!

------
arihelgason
Cool, I'll be there if I'm in town.

